# Muting Sensoren



## Unwissender (26 April 2010)

Hallo zuammen,

ich muß zum ersten Mal eine Anlage mit muting realisieren.
Der einfacherhalber nehme ich ein Auswertegerät mit Mutingeingänge.
Kann ich da jeden Sensor ranhängen der mir ein 24V Signal liefert,
wenn ich KAT 3 realisieren will.

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Sockenralf (26 April 2010)

Hallo,

was sagt denn die Anleitung / Zulassung des Gerätes?


MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 April 2010)

Ich habe schon Muting mit Lichttastern, Lichtschranken, Initiatoren und einem 24V-Signal von eine SPS-Realisiert.

Grundsätzlich gilt : Muting muss aus 2 unabhängigen Signalen bestehen min 1 Signal muss ein Hardwaresignal sein


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 April 2010)

les dir HIER mal Seite 30 durch


----------



## Safety (26 April 2010)

Hallo,
es gibt leider nur wenig Normen die was zu Muting sagen.
Die Verpackungsmaschinen Normen 415 sagen was und es gibt eine Vornorm die sehr genau auf diese Thema eingeht:
DIN CLC TS 62046 - 2009-04 Sicherheit von Maschinen - Anwendung von Schutzausrüstungen zu Anwesenheitserkennung von Personen

Auch ist ein Beispiel im BGIA Bericht 2/2008 mit Sistema Berechnung.
Die Schaltung würde ich so nicht machen aber das Prinzip kann man erkenne. Die 62046 kann ich nur Empfehlen da wird auch das Überschreiben zum freifahren beschrieben.


----------



## Unwissender (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

also kann ich auch zwei ganz normale kapazitieve Inis nehmen um mein
Muting zu realisieren.
Hab von SICK das UE410 mit zwei Muting Eingänge.


Gruß und Danke


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2010)

Unwissender schrieb:


> also kann ich auch zwei ganz normale kapazitieve Inis nehmen um mein
> Muting zu realisieren.
> Hab von SICK das UE410 mit zwei Muting Eingänge.



Sick hat einen recht kompetenden Aussendienst. Wenn wir Muting brauchen, dann lassen wir uns da einfach vor Ort beraten. Spart einem hinterher so manchen Ärger.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------

